# motor break in



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi gang........:cool
still waiting for enough $'s to get tires wheels & and a GOOD front end alignment.
Definately plan on puttin' some miles on the GOAT this summer.
ok,,,,,,How long does it take to "break in" my motor? (It has all of 10 miles on it.) How long before I can start ___ing it (hammer,stomp on, etc?)
Pretty sure I shouldnt start out doing burnouts right away.... where do I go from here?
thanks as usual!
Tk
arty::rofl:arty::rofl:arty:


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

You can ask 100 different people and get 100 different answers. My opinion. Drive it like you plan on driving it. Change the oil after 100 miles and again at 500 and regular intervals from there. Past that enjoy!!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's what I've always done... AFTER the Cam break-in, which should be done EXACTLY per the cam manufacturers recommendation...

I drive it around a bit to make sure all is good i.e. no leaks, good pressures, smooth idle, timed right, no hiccups, etc. I take it out to the freeway or empty country road, if that works better. I drive at forty or so MPH in second gear (with a 3 sp. auto) and hammer it til I hit 70-75 leaving it in second gear and abruptly let off til I'm back down to 40 or so, repeat (5 to 10 times). Then I go home and let her cool off and recheck fluids. 

Next time I drive it, I usually drive it somewhat normal, but I always vary the speed, never just driving it on the freeway at 60-65 for the first couple of hundred miles. I change the oil at 100 miles and cut up the filter to look for metal and other nastys. If all is good, I drive it somewhat normal, including getting on it from time to time, generally not exceeding 4000-4500 RPM for the first 500 miles or so. I usually change the oil 1000 miles and then drive it like I will the rest of it's life.

Has always worked for me... I've probably built more than my fair share over the last 30+ years...

As stated though, you'll get lots of different methods, it will be nice to see what others recommend.

Chuck


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Sounds like a good break in plan to me..... :cheers Eric


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Why in 2nd gear? (mine is a 3sp auto)
thanks as always


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Pretty much the same here. I dump the oil after the cam break in, and again after about 100-500 miles. Then just drive it. The ONE thing to avoid during the first 1000 miles is extended driving at a steady, single rpm....like a long road trip at 65mph. Vary your speed, up and down, etc. Basically, just drive normally and enjoy. Burnouts won't hurt anything but your tires and wallet.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Topkat said:


> Why in 2nd gear? (mine is a 3sp auto)
> thanks as always


It's what I learned form my dad. He was a factory trained Corvette guy in the early sixties when he worked for a dealer in Peoria, Illinois and that's the way he was trained. He always said it helped seat the rings, he knew SOOOO much that I never argued and it became ingrained in me. Holding it in second lets the compression slow it down quicker.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Topkat said:


> Why in 2nd gear? (mine is a 3sp auto)
> thanks as always


Doesn't matter what gear. The reasoning behind this is run it up thru the rpm range with max pressure on the rings. Then let it wind down using engine compression. This is supposed to help seat the rings



What my daddy actually taught me was . Fire up new engine with no water in it. Run it up to 2k ( to break in cam) until the heads get warm. (not hot, warm) Shut it off. let it completely cool. Fill with water. Change oil. Drive and enjoy. Never had a problem with this break in either although I don't do it that often. Only put one engine together for me in the last 15 yrs. Rings were already seated. Cam break-in was my olnly worry.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

NO WATER??? You must be kidding, I hope. WOW. Never heard that one.....!! The deal with the deceleration and acceleration is that you are putting pressure on the rings from different sides...vacuum on decel, pressure on accel. It does indeed get them seated evenly.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Gotta love dad. I will say.. when he was alive... Never saw a engine go bad due to this. He dabbled in open wheel cars and mechaniced on a WoO car for a year.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

While we're on the topic, what's wrong with driving the beast at a constant speed?
me not get it?
Thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

TK, Its like Jeff said, it gives the rings and other components an "even workout". Driving at a constant speed kind of "unloads' the engine. This is like running it at high RPM in neutral, or Park....not good for the bearings, the parts like a load on them. I'm gettin' thirsty Bro'.......Eric :cheers


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Topkat said:


> While we're on the topic, what's wrong with driving the beast at a constant speed?
> me not get it?
> Thanks


Interestingly enough, back in '01, my wife and I bought a new VW GLX Beetle, Turbo. The car had something like 30 miles on it when we drove it off the lot. The break-in instructions were not to drive at constant speed for (I think) the first 200 miles.


----------



## Cavtrp (May 29, 2012)

have always been told by racecar motor builders 500 miles was break in.
Sent from my SGH-T589 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

